# I'm here sorta O.o



## Mdnight Falling (Sep 22, 2011)

I know I know I promised I'd let you all know when I poofed... but omg these last few months have been hell... those few of you on my facebook know about the complications and ER trips and the now twice a weeks visits to my ob -.-

I've been in pre term labor for quite a while now.. the cerclage I had at 12 weeks is pretty much the only thing keeping the baby.. who is a boy btw... in... 

for the last two weeks since my last trip to the er.. I get a Fetal Fibronectin test every monday and every thursday.. they keep coming back positive which pretty much means Micah can be born any day even though he isn't due for another 10 weeks >.<

as much as I love this place and love speaking my piece and having my discussions with Ravana who I think I've missed the most in my absence LOL... I've been distracted by this stuff x.x

On top of the Micah trying to break free for the last month or so... my 4 year old just started school about 2 weeks ago as well.. she's in Pre K >^.^<

It's just been a tad hectic over here >.<

I apologize for missing a lot and I do promise I will try to be around a little more often >^.^<

-Sheryl


----------



## mythique890 (Sep 22, 2011)

I haven't been on that long, so you probably don't know me, but good luck with everything!


----------



## myrddin173 (Sep 23, 2011)

I hope everything turns out okay, come back when you are ready!


----------



## Mdnight Falling (Sep 23, 2011)

thank you both so much lol.. I've been trying to at least log in here once a day usually in the morning when I get up. I'm so far behind on everything it's almost overwhelming x.x..


----------

